# Alicia-Monique Blanco's Look



## barbie.doll (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey dolls.

Can any of you give me some recs on her make-up and false lashes in this look? It is just gorgeous (so is she!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd appreciate any help! Thank you! xx


----------

